
Why the Mexico City Earthquake Shook Up Disaster Predictions - smokielad
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/why-the-mexico-city-earthquake-shook-up-disaster-predictions/
======
jomendoz
The opening paragraph is wrong. It has been 32 years since the greatest
earthquake in Mexico, 1985.

------
jerobernot
Here´s a way to donate: [http://donate.airtm.com/](http://donate.airtm.com/) .
Accepting crypto and USD.

------
latrasis
Just curious, what's the possibility of a man-made/induced earthquake in this
region?

~~~
zghst
On this scale, unless some new technology has been invented, it would be near
impossible to do so. I used to be able to calculate these back in college, but
my geology is a bit rusty.

------
ringaroundthetx
so basically, a big one could still happen there and the clock isn't reset

